# SRV.....playing a Squier!



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm proud to say, if SRV can do it?[video=youtube;I_y-hxVPCpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_y-hxVPCpU#t=35[/video]

Oh, & I made it past 400 posts!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yar, but Stevie would prolly sound like Stevie through a dumpster diver Jay Turser, and a battery powered Gorilla amp 

I couldn't quite make out the lettering, but am guessing that was one of Bernard's backup gits, and Stevie was sitting in.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

keto said:


> Yar, but Stevie would prolly sound like Stevie through a dumpster diver Jay Turser, and a battery powered Gorilla amp
> 
> I couldn't quite make out the lettering, but am guessing that was one of Bernard's backup gits, and Stevie was sitting in.


I agree 100%. It's in the hands.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Next big thing will be SRV Squier Relics.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good. Now my Squier will finally sell because SRV played one.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

His main guitar in the early days was a Tokai.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what? no love for barny? barny is awesome! his dad was cool too


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Squires back then weren't junk. Some were US parts assembled in Japan. A quality Strat for sure.

CT.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> Squires back then weren't junk. Some were US parts assembled in Japan. A quality Strat for sure.
> 
> CT.


Jeff Healey played them.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

marcos said:


> Good. Now my Squier will finally sell because SRV played one.


 I doubt it but there is a sucker born every day.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

zontar said:


> Jeff Healey played them.


So did I, had my first SquierBullet (NIB). loved that neck!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

deadear said:


> I doubt it but there is a sucker born every day.


We are talking about Japanese Squires right?


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

The ones I see are made in China I believe. If it is MIJ your lucky.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

deadear said:


> The ones I see are made in China I believe. If it is MIJ your lucky.


Yes, I am lucky but still cant sell it.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

marcos said:


> Yes, I am lucky but still cant sell it.


Marcos: Try lowering your price. Those Squiers are nice guitars, I agree and they used some of the same parts as the MIJ Fender Strats but in reality, the quality isn't excellent or anything and those old necks typically have worn frets and a ski jump hump at the neck/body join, which means that they need to be reworked. For those with the 7.25" radius, they will need some shimming too, up to 1/16", which is a lot IMO. 

There's a lot of hype surrounding those guitars and that helps with resale value and I must admit that they have a nice vibe to them but to get top dollar for them, I think that they need to be carefully gone over. Are they worth it? I think so.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

LydianGuitars said:


> Marcos: Try lowering your price. Those Squiers are nice guitars, I agree and they used some of the same parts as the MIJ Fender Strats but in reality, the quality isn't excellent or anything and those old necks typically have worn frets and a ski jump hump at the neck/body join, which means that they need to be reworked. For those with the 7.25" radius, they will need some shimming too, up to 1/16", which is a lot IMO.
> 
> There's a lot of hype surrounding those guitars and that helps with resale value and I must admit that they have a nice vibe to them but to get top dollar for them, I think that they need to be carefully gone over. Are they worth it? I think so.


This one is great player and it has had the frets recrowned and its all good to go. Having said that, I think your right that it should be lower price.Any offers?


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

marcos said:


> This one is great player and it has had the frets recrowned and its all good to go. Having said that, I think your right that it should be lower price.Any offers?


Its can be hard to get that information across in an ad. Take close up pics to show the frets and disclose at what height the action is set with no fret outs on bends along the entire neck. Neck relief values also helps.

Depending on condition, I've seen those MIJ Squiers go from 100.00 to 600.00. That's quite a wide range.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Just to show you I am not mad. Check out Chuck Prophet a Squire slinger. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnN_lA8ljMwustin I seen him on Austin city limits about five years ago. What model is this git. Japan ?


----------

